# MHZ vom Arbeitsspeicher herausfinden?



## ustas (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir vor paar Tagen neue Arbeitsspeicher bestellt. sind angekommen und sofort eingesetzt.
Diese hier: Team Group Vulcan Series Gold, TLYD316G2400HC11CDC0
Mir war es wichtig, dass die Taktung 2400 MHZ ist. 


Um noch einmal sicher zu gehen würde ich gerne wissen, ob es wirklich die selben Rams sind.
Habe ein Screenshot gemacht und lese nur max 1200 MHZ auf den Bildern.
Bitte um eine Klärung  danke schonmal

insgesamt sind es 2 x 8 gb rams. 
in den slots 3 und 4 

cpu: i7 4770k
mainboard: asus z87-pro

im Anhang habe ich noch ein Screenshot von meinen Pc-Details hinzugefügt.
.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2014)

DDR = Double Date Rate 

Du mu0t die dort angegebene Mhz mal 2 rechnen 

Aber um zu sehen wie sie laufen mußt du schon ein CPU.z / Memory posten ....bei SPD sieht man nur was die rams können aber nicht wie sie gerade laufen


----------



## ustas (17. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort.

667 x 2?  sind 1334 mhz
ich habe 2400 bestellt.
dann bin ich reingelegt worden.

hier sind die memory daten
wobei die zahl bei nb frequency manchmal auf bis 3500 mhz hoch geht


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2014)

Deine rams laufen zur zeit nur auf 1333 Mhz 

Du mußt im Bios das XMP Profil der Rams laden damit sie auf 2400 laufen
Und du bist nicht reingelegt worden 
Das sind 2400er wie du bei CPU-z SPD sehen kannst (letzte spalte ...XMP @ 2400 )


----------



## CSOger (17. Juni 2014)

Im ersten Screenshot steht doch das du 2400er Ram hast.
(SPD)

Musste natürlich auch im Bios einstellen....falls es stabil laufen sollte.
Auch sind die Rams falsch gesteckt...laufen nur im Single Channel.

Edit:

*True Monkey  *hats ja auch schon angemerkt.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2014)

> Auch sind die Rams falsch gesteckt...laufen nur im Single Channel.


 


 upps ...hatte gestern eine lange Nacht 
 normalerweise übersehe ich sowas nicht 

 @ TE nimm Slot 2+4 von der CPU aus gesehen


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2014)

Oje so viele Zahlen...  vor dem nächsten Kauf lieber im Forum nochmal nachfragen, dass kann viel Geld sparen.
Was war denn vorher für Speicher verbaut und warum sind dir 2400Mhz wichtig?

PS: Hoffentlich bist du dir im klaren was du deinem 4770k mit den 1,65V Rams antust. Empfohlen werden da üblicherweise Rams mit 1,5V.


----------



## ustas (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
danke für die eure schnellen Hilfen

war gerade im Bios und habe XMP aktiviert. Jetzt steht im bios auch 2400 mhz
CPU-Z sieht jetzt  so aus :
DDRAM Frequency ist von 666 auf  1199,8 gestiegen. x 2 = 2400 MHZ

was für einen Vorteil bringt es wenn ich die Rams auf 2+4 verlege?


warum mit 2400 MHZ wichtig sind weiß ich nicht aber die alten Rams waren 1600 MHZ. 


bei den 1,65V habe ich keine Bedenken mehr nachdem ich diesen Artikel gelesen habe. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2014)

Momentan laufen sie nur im Single Channel ....du verschenkst Performance 

2+4 damit sie im Dual Channel laufen 

Dual Channel

1+3 könnte auch funzen aber bei Asus Boards ist 2+4 stabiler

@ shorty 



> PS: Hoffentlich bist du dir im klaren was du deinem 4770k mit den 1,65V Rams antust. Empfohlen werden da üblicherweise Rams mit 1,5V.



haha ...inzwischen haben die online Händler mitbekommen das in fast allen Foren heruntergebetet wird das mehr wie 1,5v schädlich seien (was aber so nicht stimmt )

Ergo machen sie inzwischen einfachhalber falsche Angaben da das die meisten eh nicht merken aber sobald XMP genutzt wird gehen sie fast alle auf 1,65v 
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele 1,65v rams nutzen ohne es zu merken 

Bsp gefällig..

https://www.alternate.at/Corsair/DIMM-16-GB-DDR3-2400-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1097539??

Und nun schauen wir mal bei Corsair wieviel sie wirklich brauchen 

Vengeance® Pro Series

..soviel dazu


----------



## ustas (18. Juni 2014)

in die Slots 2+4 eingesetzt. funktioniert perfekt.
vielen dank allen für die Hilfe


----------



## hipthehop (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo euch allen hab ein Problem mit CPU-Z .
Ich wollte gerade schauen wie mein Ram getaktet ist und bin auf Memory gegangen.
Aber bei NB Frequency steht nichts 
Bitte um Hilfe
Danke


----------

